
NanoHack, an open-source 3D printed mask against Covid-19 - marz0
https://www.3dnatives.com/en/mask-against-covid-19-180320205/
======
Animats
Naomi Wu, from Shenzen, who's made many 3D-printed wearables, says that 3D
printing masks doesn't work. Not flexible enough and can't get a good air
seal.[1]

Face shields for medical workers, though - those 3D print just fine.

[1] [https://twitter.com/RealSexyCyborg](https://twitter.com/RealSexyCyborg)

------
jstanley
More info here:
[https://copper3d.com/hackthepandemic/](https://copper3d.com/hackthepandemic/)

They suggest heating it up (to soften the plastic) and pressing it against
your face to ensure a good fit. Seems unlikely that this would actually result
in a perfect fit, but at least it's better than nothing.

Also, the claim that it's an "open-source" mask is somewhat soured by the fact
that they appear to have patented it.

~~~
TaylorAlexander
I saw that. Open source and patented? These folks don’t seem to understand
open source. It’s perfectly possible to patent something and then release all
rights to it.... but why?

~~~
Fjolsvith
>It’s perfectly possible to patent something and then release all rights to
it.... but why?

Perhaps to prevent another company filing the patent and trolling it.

------
mhb
I realize this is a best effort kind of thing so maybe these questions aren't
in the scope but:

1\. Is the intention that the mask be disinfected after wearing it?

2\. In assembly instruction #5, it says "If you use a filter...". Why would
someone use this without a filter?

3\. Is there an advantage to this over buying a cartridge type construction
mask?

~~~
thrill
Unless it degraded the material, I'd disinfect anything that would be touching
my face with rubbing alcohol.

A filter would be better.

I've not worn construction masks, but military style gas masks are absolute
misery after a couple of hours because of the weight and the one-size-fits-all
approach. A custom fit (because of the thermoplastic deformability) should
make something this light weight far more comfortable for hours of use.

------
doctoboggan
I could print some of these, but where would I get the circular inserts?

Also it would be great if this could be modified to be broken down into
smaller pieces, as it stands I don’t think it would fit on most home 3D
printer beds.

~~~
vorpalhex
Make your own from packing organic fibers or using smaller amounts of n95
material.

------
avmich
To let air pass the filter easier, bigger surface is encouraged - bigger area,
for the same pressure difference less flow per unit area. Why not to have two
circular filters, on each side of the mask?

------
ex3ndr
I was tried to get this filament, it is not available in USA anywhere.

~~~
TaylorAlexander
It says it’s printed in PLA? That’s the most common kind of filament.

~~~
coudron
They recommend using their "Copper3D PLACTIVE AN1 - Antibacterial PLA
Filament"

[https://shop3duniverse.com/products/copper3d-plactive-
an1-an...](https://shop3duniverse.com/products/copper3d-plactive-
an1-antibacterial-pla)

------
RobLach
Honestly, this looks like profiteering in a crisis to help sell their filters
as this doesn’t accept the industry standard sized filters made by 3M, et al.

------
toddwprice
The article says it is printed with a layer height of 2.5mm. There's no way it
would work at such a high height. They probably meant .25mm.

------
29athrowaway
How was it tested?

~~~
blihp
I'd bet that it wasn't. This looks like a company trying to sell their
filament. The idea (FDM printing masks) seems like a bad one on so many
levels.

